# Can I minus time in compilation?



## Sagitarius (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello, my ask is up.
Can I minus time in compilation?
The compilation programs in the ports is very, very slow...
For compilting KDE 4.2 with supervision (select OK, Cancel, options...etc) Lated 4-5 days!!
Is there any way of put fast or very fast the velocity of compilation?

Thanks! 

Addded: Sorry my bad english...


----------



## lyuts (Apr 18, 2009)

You can download *.tbz packages and install them without compiling.


----------



## nal (Apr 18, 2009)

use devel/ccache
HOWTO: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=174&highlight=ccache


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 18, 2009)

& if you have access to some fast machines that are doing very little, you can use devel/distcc

OR you can build on a much faster machine and install on your slower machine.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2009)

Sagitarius said:
			
		

> For compilting KDE 4.2 with supervision (select OK, Cancel, options...etc) Lated 4-5 days!!


Do *make config-recursive* couple of times. That'll set all the options _before_ you start compiling.



> Is there any way of put fast or very fast the velocity of compilation?


Yes, buy a bigger, faster machine :e


----------



## lme@ (Apr 21, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Do *make config-recursive* couple of times. That'll set all the options _before_ you start compiling.



Nope, you'd better use portmaster which does it automatically.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2009)

lme@ said:
			
		

> Nope, you'd better use portmaster which does it automatically.



It works for me :e


----------

